# B80 stamp 1969/1970 stingray



## spomalley86 (Nov 23, 2019)

Found an unfamiliar stamp on the right rear dropout of this 1969 stingray. Looks to be oem. Has anyone seen this before? I'd appreciate any help.  Thanks!
Sean


----------

